# Size limit



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Wisconsin - 34" statewide. Up to 50" lake specific

Minnesota - 40" statewide except Shoepack Lake 30"

Illinois - 36" statewide. Up to 48" lake specific

Indiana - 30" statewide

Michigan - 42" statewide

Pennsylvania - 30" statewide. Up to 40" lake specific

Kentucky - 30" statewide

Ontario Canada - 54"

Ohio - 0

Don't you think it is time to change this? 

Ohio needs a size limit to help protect this fragile resource.


----------



## muskieseeker (Oct 19, 2005)

Aaamen!!!!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Nice post, I am not a muskie fan but yes it indeed needs to be changed...


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

ya i think it is a good idea also. i would like to get a better population of that and pike in ohio.


----------



## chappy (Aug 16, 2006)

i'd like to see a 40" size limit.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Yeah I have noticed that there is no size length on muskie in ohio. I am catch and release only on Muskie anyway, but I think they should out a limit on them. I think Chappy has it down on a 40 inch limit.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

This is just a small cross section of the problem we have here in Ohio. Ohio has some great fishing to offer but sadly, the ODNR doesn't do alot to protect it. Alot of states has closed seasons for certain fish during spawning times, harsh size and bag limits, etc. As a result of those, their fishing is thriving. I was shocked to see that there wasn't a size limit on Musky here in Ohio. These are the problems that face the legit outdoorsman here in Ohio everyday. We need to protect our resources in Ohio.

Jake


----------



## chappy (Aug 16, 2006)

most musky fisherman dont need a size limit because of catch & realease, a size limit is for others .


----------



## esox62 (May 19, 2006)

yes we do need a size limit. its ridiculous that these fish arent protected
in the least bit. there is a good discussion going right now about it at www.tomdietz.com/reports.htm you guys should check it out and put in your own 2 cents worth...!


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Come on guys!! 

Spread the word: We need and want a size limit for muskie in Ohio. 


I have been active in the discussion on Toms site, spoke to him at the store about it, and have talked with other muskie professionals from out of state who ALL support it.


----------



## bimhoff07 (Mar 9, 2006)

I like the research done for the post. Rather than just arguing about it, you provided some nice stats. Good work and I agree!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Should be a size and bag limit on most if not all fish in Ohio...when there is not there is a whole lot of people who cant exorcise a lick of common sense on what to keep and what to throw back...I see it almost everytime I go out here in Central Ohio just my 2 cents.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

but size & bag limits only keep the honest people honest. 

The penalties need to be stiff enough that they worry the dishonest people.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Yeah I agree that this is only a start. But you need to start somewhere. There are size limits on bass, catfish, crappie, etc... all over the state but none on muskie. That just seems bizzare to me. I wrote a little article up and sent it to Mike Moore who is the editor of Ohio Outdoor News with the hopes that it will be published or that it will generate ideas from him or one of his writers. I think that will get the word out about this, and that a lot of anglers feel strongly about implementing a limit. I am also going to be contacting the DNR in the next week or so to try and see what can be done to get a limit enacted, wheather a petition needs to be signed or whatever.

The penalty does need to be stiffer for people that break the laws, no matter what fish or animal it is, they should not just be fined, but also jail time, etc... just revoking their license isn't going to stop them from fishing.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

i think their sould be a 30 inch limit on pike and a 36 inch limit on muskies that is the fish ohio award so i think that sould be the limit that sounds good to me but i would not want a 40 inch limit on pike mabye on muskies but not pike


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

well i have found one lake inn ohio their is a size limit pymatuning lake 30 inchs and one river the ohio river has a limit 30 inchs 


http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/regs/fishregs/ohioriver.htm


http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/regs/fishregs/pymatuning.htm


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

well i sent a very long message to odnr about this topic just leting you guys know


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

The ONLY reason those places have a size limit is because they are boundary waters. If they were totally in Ohio they would not have a limit.


----------



## Cowanmuskie (Aug 3, 2004)

WISH IT WAS YOU said:


> well i have found one lake inn ohio their is a size limit pymatuning lake 30 inchs and one river the ohio river has a limit 30 inchs
> 
> 
> http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/regs/fishregs/ohioriver.htm
> ...


Just to let you know The OHIO river DOES NOT belong to Ohio, even though it bears the name of this state.
The Ohio RIVER BELONGS to Kentucky and West Virginia, and those states regulations are applied to the section of river you are boundering. (REF: http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife/regs/fishregs/ohioriver.htm )

AS for Pymatuning she belongs to Pennsylvanias regulations and rules. (REF: http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife/regs/fishregs/pymatuning.htm )

For Ohios blessed lake Erie, the ODNR doesn't protect muskies with limits of any kind. (REF: http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife/regs/fishregs/lakeerie.htm )

Ohios inland water regulations have NOTHING protecting the muskellunge as minima for their size limit. (REF: http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife/regs/fishregs/statewide.htm )

This is truely a shame, for the Muskie was FIRST documented in the United States in the Mahoning River of Ohio, a native fish given no rights of protections to grow to its fullest potentials.

ODNR is behind the times of any state that stocks muskies for sport.


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

BuckeyeFishinNut said:


> This is just a small cross section of the problem we have here in Ohio. Ohio has some great fishing to offer but sadly, the ODNR doesn't do alot to protect it. Alot of states has closed seasons for certain fish during spawning times, harsh size and bag limits, etc. As a result of those, their fishing is thriving. I was shocked to see that there wasn't a size limit on Musky here in Ohio. These are the problems that face the legit outdoorsman here in Ohio everyday. We need to protect our resources in Ohio.
> 
> Jake


When I first started fishing in Ohio, being from Europe, I was absolutly shocked how little regs are in Ohio and that there is no need to show that you know and understand them before getting the license. In most EU countries there is official exam, and not an easy one before one can get the license. We can only hope that ODNR knows what they do and their own internal research shows that fishing bass on beds and other fish during they spawning time does not influence the fish population in negative way.

I just heard that in UK they had similiar research and that was their conclusion. So aparently now there is no open and close season in fishing in UK.


----------

